# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Forgetful on amytriptyline

## Littlelostllama

Hi, I've been on amytriptyline for about 6 months now and I've increased from 25mg to 50mg for over two months. I am finding it hard to concentrate at work and I'm very forgetful which is not like me. I'm finding this is having an effect on my confidence as I feel like a liability. I have tried other antidepressants over the years but they only seem to work for about a year and then I'm struggling again. Does anyone have the same problem?

----------


## Jaquaia

I'm terrible with antidepressants, I'm on my 9th different one, have taken them at various doses and combinations and am classed as being treatment-resistant. For some people, it takes a few tries to find one that helps. Not surprising when there are more than 20 available. 

Have you spoken to your doctor about how you're feeling? Counselling may help too.

----------


## Suzi

Hi and welcome to DWD! When are you taking them?

----------


## Paula

Hi and welcome. Im forgetful but, as Im on multiple meds as well as Ami, its hard to know which is responsible. But Id much rather be forgetful than be depressed - after all, I can always write things down  :O:

----------

Strugglingmum (22-08-19)

----------


## Littlelostllama

I take them at 9pm.

----------


## Suzi

Me too  :O:  But I also take a cocktail of medication and have a complex list of physical medical issues so mine is caused by that... If you eat in the morning it seems to help and make sure you are hydrating enough. (I take 75mg)

----------

